# Uncle Jimbo 2012



## damned (13. September 2011)

Hallo!

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos über die 2012er Uncle Jimbo Modelle?


Grüße


----------



## Cotton1 (13. September 2011)

Es wird sich nicht sonderlich viel ändern:
- der anodisierte Rahmen bekommt schwarze und keine goldene Schrift mehr
- hinten wird es eine Steckachse geben
- die Preise werden vermutlich leicht sinken, da die Grundmodelle keine absenkbaren Sattelstützen mehr haben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (13. September 2011)

Hatte das hinten nicht schon immer ne Steckachse?


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Hatte das hinten nicht schon immer ne Steckachse?



Jupp, bereits in der ersten Gen eine Maxle...


----------



## Cotton1 (14. September 2011)

Dann hab ich das mit dem Granite Chief verwechselt?!


----------



## Darth (15. September 2011)

granite hat auch schon ne steckachse gehabt


----------



## philthy87 (17. September 2011)

hallo,

weiß man schon, ob es das uncle jimbo 2012 ebenfals mit einer hammerschmidt kurbel bekommen wird ?

danke für infos!


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

'türlich, bin ich schon auf dem Demoday in Willingen gerollt...


----------

